# Cichlid Doe...help identify me



## Casey1562002 (Sep 3, 2007)

Anyone know what this guy is. He has a funny lip/mouth :?


----------



## a7oneal (Dec 30, 2004)

Labeotropheus fulleborni


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

a nice male "OB"


----------



## saturnine (Apr 23, 2007)

what's the diference between fulleborni and trewavasae :-?


----------



## bma57 (Sep 16, 2007)

saturnine said:


> what's the diference between fulleborni and trewavasae :-?


You can check the profiles for more specifics, but the short answer is fulleborni = shorter/rounder and trewavasae = longer/slimmer.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

According to Konings there is no precise way to tell them apart except...

Fuelleborni are usually hefty/deeper bodied... they live in shallow rocky water in the lake
Trewavasae usually are more elongate, torpedo shaped... live in deeper water

Hybrids would be impossible to be sure, hopefully they keep them straight


----------

